# Home made method feeder



## CarpRule

Does anyone have a way to make a method feeder?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC

Here is a video from another Ohio carp angler of a feeder he built. It is made from plastic mesh available at craft stores.

[ame]http://youtu.be/6bCb2tVavns[/ame]


----------



## CarpRule

How is it attached to the line

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

Is feeder on a swivel ?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC

The link for more information on this appears to be in the members only section of the Carp Angler's Group forums.

It looks like Vince used zip ties to create the cylinders from the mesh and then attached a swivel. I haven't used this type of feeder, but to keep things simple, I would set this up as a running rig. Place a sliding sinker (egg, no roll) onto your line and then have the feeder between the sinker and the swivel your hooklink will be attached to. If you can incorporate the sinker into the feeder that would be even better.


----------



## Alex_Combs

I'd just use woman's hair rollers! Put it on a swivel baby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™

I bought my material at Joann. It's called Plastic Canvas and I found it near the yarn aisles

Count 12 holes in the mesh on the longer part of the sheet. Then cut in the center of the 13th hole row. This will give you a 1 7/8" x 10.5" strip. You can now cut this in half. Cutting on the 13th hole will make every piece the same and you wont waste any.

I overlapped 3 holes in the mesh and threaded the tie through holes 1 and 3. I was able to get 12 feeders out of one sheet of "canvas"

Attach a swivel to the feeder and then onto your line.


----------



## Vince™

I'll add that the canvas isn't very strong so don't use a huge lead with this feeder. I would say anything 1oz and smaller would keep the canvas from tearing as the rig enters the water.


----------

